# Topics > Agriculture >  Ibex, agribot, Ibex Automation Ltd, Sheffield, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Ibex Automation Ltd

----------


## Airicist

FarmBot - Package for Look North 23rd Feb 2016

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> James Vincent and I popped to Barnsley to meet an automated herbicide spraying robot. He's still in development but with a little time and a bit more nurture hopefully he'll soon be seen as part of the future of farming.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ibex extreme mobility agribot goes where no farm robot has gone before"

by David Szondy
February 23, 2016

----------

